# Fairport Harbor...



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Just throwing this out there. If anyone wants to hook up on either the short or long pier this year, let's get together. Its always a fun time around the end of Sept./beginning of Oct on the pier.

I like to go a couple of time before hitting the rivers full time. Something about "chucking spoons" that I love. 

I'd be driving up from Akron, so I usually leave around 5:00 - 5:15 a.m. to get there before sunrise. If anyones interested, let me know...


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm planning on going Sunday the 19th if you want to meet up. I have only fished the short wall once but am going to try the long wall. I'm going to keep an eye on things and if there are no good reports I may just stay in Lakeside and perch fish again on Sunday, I'm going out on Saturday with a guy. I would like to get into some steelies so hopefully there will be a few in there by then.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Have to see how the weather will be. It may be a little early yet but if we get some more rain & cooler temps, you may begin seeing some then. I'll may start calling around for some reports. 

I have caught them there as early as Labor Day, so you may be in luck. I'll let you know.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

sounds good to me pymybob. i am in akron as well. when we hear of some reports, i am game!!!!

flash---------------------------------------out


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Sounds like a plan! The minute I hear something, I'll let you know....


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi all

My girl and I fished a portion of the breakwall Saturday late afternoon, 9/11. We had bites from little white bass (only slightly larger than the lures!), on both little cleos and mepps #3's, but that's about it. I'm a cherry steelhead angler, so I thought I'd see if the early rains would draw them in to the shallows. No luck. We sniffed around the short pier too, but people were only cathcing little WBs. I also saw a bird with a big topwater lure stuck in its beak. I know this happens, but watch your casts!

Best,
JM


----------

